# What is best to use



## Tmmcfarland (8 mo ago)

My husband & I are about moved & have been working on getting the coop finished at our new house. I was wondering what you guys use for the bottom of the coop such as wood chips, shavings, straw, etc & what you found works best. Thanks!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Different folks use different materials based on environment, availability , moisture etcetera. The requirements here at the sanctuary are that it needs to be readily available, cost efficient and most importantly something that can be cleaned out of coops and runs easily. We run several therapeutic riding and equine programs. so we buy a lot of round bale horse hay, about eighteen thousand pounds in a load. The amount used for the birds is miniscule. The chickens like it, they tear it up and eat all of the seeds out of it. When it is all broken down, we rake it out and either compost it in the manure pile or mulch the fruit trees with it. We try to recycle as much as possible and run the farm as close to organic as we can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shavings for me. But my choice was not one of cost and availability. It was convenient, kept the birds' feet clean and dry.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I use shavings.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I use pine shavings because it is readily available and affordable for me. I live in a cold climate, so I think it adds a bit of extra insulation and I can pile it very deeply. Pine shavings purchased in compressed bags are also very easy to store, too, so I can keep extra shavings on hand and stock up if I hit a sale.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I use pine shavings


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I use pine shavings.


----------

